# Voting June 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

June POTM
Thanks to everyone who participated this month. Good luck and remember, no voting for yourself.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my vote's in


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Big congratulations to lilyloo for winning June's competition! Ruby certainly is special, haha! I would frame this one.


----------

